# Ideas for a sloping backyard and highway sound barrier wall



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

What are your own ideas and goals and objectives so far that we could point out advantages and disadvantages of?


----------



## lswashington74 (Jul 3, 2012)

Ideally I'd like to have a patio area with a firepit and seating on the lower level outside of the entrance to the basement. I also have 3 large trees so there is a lot of shade at the top of the slope which is about a 12x12 area of even ground. I'd love to somehow connect the two areas if that can be done.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

I'd put in a patio with a firepit with seating on the lower level outside the entrance to the basement. 

In other words it's your property so do what you like within the confines of state and local statutes.


----------



## Double (Feb 15, 2012)

I'd love to see different style and color of climbing vine on each section of highway barrier.

Things like:
Pink bouganvillea, 








White climbing hydrangea, 








Wisteria, there are many in many different colors. 









I would mount some trellis as well to help them climb more easily, and to tie on.

Alot of the vines will do well in the shade as well, and it looks like you've got plenty of that.


I like Fast-Growing-Trees.com, almost everything is a rapid growth plant, and you can grow alot in a short time(Think 2-3 years instead of 5-15). I've got one of their "Royal Empress" trees, no joke it has grown 8 feet in 5 months. They also ship really quickly.

A fire pit is also always a good choice for getting people together even in cool weather.

Good Luck!


----------

